

Media for Thinking the Unthinkable - Dekku
https://vimeo.com/67076984

======
geg3
This resonates with me deeply. The idea that representations of active things
should be active themselves, in pursuit of building intuition and
understanding, is a central motivation for my current project. I feel like
some of my own thoughts were just expanded upon, clarified, and handed back to
me. Real inspiration. Thanks for posting.

~~~
Dekku
You're welcome.

